# [Indian NR] 3x3 OH 19.69 average Bhargav Narasimhan



## Bhargav777 (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;oe78Urif3Bo]http://youtu.be/oe78Urif3Bo[/video]
Damn +2s


----------

